# Pictures of the pack



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Here's some pictures, as requested! The first few were taken at the beach right before sunset five days ago.
Running out after the ball
















Topher and Rambo on the beach waiting for the ball to be thrown








Finny waiting for the ball








Decent action shot, I wish you could see Rambo behind Finn








Finn is a toy hoarder, he usually gets to it first, and if he doesn't... he'll just take it from his brother, jerk








Once the sun started setting








One of my favorites


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Some other random pictures 
NewYorkDogue, you can see the size difference here








Toph, Finn, and Rogue (my mom's cocker/lab mix)








Toph, Finn, Rambo








One of my favorite pictures of Finn & Toph








Topher's close-up 








My handsome Rambo








The whole pack at Bill Baggs State Park (Key Biscayne, FL)









And lastly... Finny as a baby 









sorry some of the pictures are kinda big and different sizes... I tried to make them all uniform before I uploaded them but I guess I messed up. :/


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

wow what fun! lovely photos! you did a pretty good job with the action picks i cant take any for crap!

every looked like they had a great time!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Boy I could be wrong but Rambo and Sprocket's Gunner look REALLY alike to me.

I'm glad you posted those photos. They really are incredible. your dogs look like they are walking on water.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you guys! Charitycase, it was all by chance! I usually end up getting the worst and most awkward shots but ended up with a few decent ones this time. We did all have a great time!

Thanks Xellil, and you're right, they kinda do look alike!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Those are cool pictures! I have a story you will likely appreciate, I volunteer at the humane society here and whenever there is kennel spcae, they bring dogs that are on death row from the pound over since the humane society is no kill here. Well one day I was there and they brought a beautiful chocolate and tan merle catahoula female over. She was heavy with full term puppies. They placed her in a speacial room inside as they felt the normal kennels were not a good idea since she would soon deliver. She did, 8 BEAUTIFUL puppies. They all looked like her, and she was an amazing mama. At 9 weeks old the puppies were adopted out, she spent anout couple weeks after that at the shelter to dry her milk and regain strength and then found a good home. The puppies were precious and she was lovely!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

All your boys  just beautiful!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

AveryandAudrey said:


> Those are cool pictures! I have a story you will likely appreciate, I volunteer at the humane society here and whenever there is kennel spcae, they bring dogs that are on death row from the pound over since the humane society is no kill here. Well one day I was there and they brought a beautiful chocolate and tan merle catahoula female over. She was heavy with full term puppies. They placed her in a speacial room inside as they felt the normal kennels were not a good idea since she would soon deliver. She did, 8 BEAUTIFUL puppies. They all looked like her, and she was an amazing mama. At 9 weeks old the puppies were adopted out, she spent anout couple weeks after that at the shelter to dry her milk and regain strength and then found a good home. The puppies were precious and she was lovely!


Oh my goodness I would have died from cuteness overload... I've always wanted to be able to sit in the middle of a pile of catahoula puppies! Finn was the only merle in his litter, the rest were black and tan and one was brindle. Glad to hear they all found great homes! I adopted Topher from a shelter when he was 8 months old and I saw his mom there too - they had been taken from a hoarder's house. She wasn't very friendly, I've often wondered what happened to her.  I wish I had followed up on her, but Topher had a good bit of health issues after we adopted him that we were focusing on fixing.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

They are gorgeous.. I love the catahoula markings! So unique! 

And apparently Miami has a gorgeous skyline.. LOL. I'll trade my cold mountains for palm trees and beaches, thanks.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Its hard when you cant take them all but its great to give one a home., It was funny actually because none of the employees knew what kind of dog she was. Where we live there are little to non breeds other than very typical breeds. And I told them and they couldnt get the pronunciation right. They finally figured it out tho. Those puppies were way tooooo cute! And chunky little rolly polly balls, she fed them well!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Caty M said:


> They are gorgeous.. I love the catahoula markings! So unique!
> 
> And apparently Miami has a gorgeous skyline.. LOL. I'll trade my cold mountains for palm trees and beaches, thanks.


Thank you! & you know... I feel the exact opposite. I'm not much of a beach person... I grew up in the Carolinas and I soooo miss the mountains and actually having seasons!!! I am so sick of palm trees.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

What striking looking dogs! The markings are awesome.


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

Such good looking dogs. 

I grew up in St. Petersburg and now I live in Alabama. I miss the water so much. Not so much the beach, but all the food it offers.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

nlboz said:


> Such good looking dogs.
> 
> I grew up in St. Petersburg and now I live in Alabama. I miss the water so much. Not so much the beach, but *all the food it offers*.


That is one thing I'd miss! I loooove fresh seafood. And thank you. 



kathylcsw said:


> What striking looking dogs! The markings are awesome.


Thank you!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Such a beautiful picture thread! Yes-- I can see the difference in size- interesting. What a great outing in the surf.... happy to have finally seen your dogs as well.

Oh-- and I also was thinking, "Umm... how did Gunner find his way down to Florida and into your pack?"... lol.

There is a 4 month old puppy that I see in Central Park that I could have sworn was a Catahoula... nope. He's an Australian Shephard/Chocolate Lab mix. Looks just like your pup in the photo, though... same coat markings, and blue-ish eyes.

Anyway, thanks for sharing!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Beautiful dogs! And lovely pictures.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

All the pictures are great.
The last one, the picture of Finny as a baby, is so adorable!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Those guys have AWESOME coloring. That breed is so cool.

Glad to see they had a blast.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I LOVE the last one in the first set of pictures!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

One of those running on water photos ought to be in a calendar. Hint


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

You guys are too sweet.  I was going through some older pictures from when they ate kibble and pre-made raw and WHOA! you can see a difference in their coats. I personally always thought they had beautiful shiney coats but they certainly have improved since they went on PMR. I'll have to post comparison pictures... 



Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I LOVE the last one in the first set of pictures!





xellil said:


> One of those running on water photos ought to be in a calendar. Hint


I'm definitely going to enter that picture into the next calendar contest, if it fits the theme! I've always wanted to enter but I never had any really interesting or good pictures, I'm glad everyone likes that one! Maybe we'll have a chance of getting in the calendar.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

The catahoulas have the most beautiful eyes.


----------

